# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Driver cho BLDC motor công suất lớn

## inhainha

Thấy có vài chú BLDC công suất lớn giá rẻ vì không có driver. đỊnh vác về làm dự án xe điện hay xe tự hành gì đấy. Các bác cho mình hỏi, làm driver cho con này có khả thi không? Nhờ các chuyên gia giúp đỡ.

Mấy cái motor của mình công suất 1200w, có hall sensor. Nhưng không hiểu sao cái cốt ngắn quá.

Catalog của hãng http://tmtechen.groocomz.com/down/TMTECH_CATALOG.pdf

----------


## CKD

Vụ driver thì không biết và không rành nên không ý kiến.
Vụ cốt ngắn chắc nó được sản xuất để lắp với hộp số.

----------


## anhxco

Con này mà về thì tầm nhiều thóc bác!? Em cũng đang âm ưu mần cái xe điện chơi :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

con này chắc dùng cho xe golf xịn  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà cốt ngắn vậy sao gắn ta?

Driver nó mà ko yêu cầu cao thì tự chế dễ mà.

----------


## inhainha

Có vài xị một em à  :Big Grin: . Tiền chở về đắt hơn tiền mua  :Big Grin: . Một cái nặng 7kg. Bác nào định làm driver thì cho mình ké driver nhé. Mình chia lại cho mấy cái motor

----------


## inhainha

Trang đồ điện tử lớn nhất của Hàn hiện đang bán cái driver này hơn 400$ 

http://www.devicemart.co.kr/29782

----------


## Gamo

Cụ Nhật Sơn kìa (xong rồi cụ nhớ cho em 1 con motor tiền dắt mối nhé  :Smile: )

Mà bác mua về rồi dùng làm được gì ta? tò mò...

----------


## inhainha

> Cụ Nhật Sơn kìa (xong rồi cụ nhớ cho em 1 con motor tiền dắt mối nhé )
> 
> Mà bác mua về rồi dùng làm được gì ta? tò mò...


Làm xe điện. Không đủ tiền mua oto thì làm xe điện chạy nhong nhong cũng được mà  :Big Grin: . Giá rẻ quá, không mua cũng thấy có lỗi với bản thân  :Big Grin: 

Mà con này nếu làm được bộ truyền ra thì làm cái spindle cũng ngon mà

Mà hỏi ngu phát, con này gắn vào biến tần có chạy không bác. Thấy nó cũng có 3 chân U V W

----------


## Gamo

:Big Grin:  khẩu khí đại da có khác

Gắn vào biến tần là chạy, ko ngon thôi

----------


## inhainha

> Vụ driver thì không biết và không rành nên không ý kiến.
> Vụ cốt ngắn chắc nó được sản xuất để lắp với hộp số.


Mình thấy cốt trơn nên sao gắn hộp số hả bác






> khẩu khí đại da có khác
> 
> Gắn vào biến tần là chạy, ko ngon thôi


đại da lượm ve chai  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> khẩu khí đại da có khác
> 
> Gắn vào biến tần là chạy, ko ngon thôi


cụ tù từ kiếm cái bt chạy 24vdc đi

----------


## cuongmay

biến tần đời cao 60A bác nhé. cái này áp thấp mình nghĩ gắn vào esc bên hobby chạy tốt . còn không được thì làm driver cũng không khó . bác cho giá mình đặt 1 căp .

----------


## Ga con

> Làm xe điện. Không đủ tiền mua oto thì làm xe điện chạy nhong nhong cũng được mà . Giá rẻ quá, không mua cũng thấy có lỗi với bản thân 
> 
> Mà con này nếu làm được bộ truyền ra thì làm cái spindle cũng ngon mà
> 
> Mà hỏi ngu phát, con này gắn vào biến tần có chạy không bác. Thấy nó cũng có 3 chân U V W


Không yêu cầu cao thì dùng cái driver cho xe máy điện, có bán nhiều. Mấy cái xe máy điện ở VN có cái lên hơn 3kW, driver tải vô tư. Mà công suất cao thường xài điện áp cao (48, 60VDC, thập chí hơn)
Làm spindle thì bác tìm thêm cái nguồn nữa mới xứng. 4000rpm, 1.2kW thì cũng bình thường, em tìm mấy em servo cũ chạy áp cao cũng ngon rồi.

Dùng biến tần đời mới chạy được PM, 60A thì phải >15hP mới chạy ngon.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Driver cho xe máy điện mua ở đâu vậy bác?

----------


## Ga con

Để em hỏi lại. Hồi trước đám bạn của em bán xe điện rất nhiều, mà giờ giải tán hết. Cái công ty + diễn đàn Siêu xe Vịt đó ạ :Wink: .

Online em thấy quá trời mà chưa mua. Hồi trước có ông anh quen làm bên xe lắc/xe lăn Kiến Tường cũng có nhiều.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## inhainha

> Để em hỏi lại. Hồi trước đám bạn của em bán xe điện rất nhiều, mà giờ giải tán hết. Cái công ty + diễn đàn Siêu xe Vịt đó ạ.
> 
> Online em thấy quá trời mà chưa mua. Hồi trước có ông anh quen làm bên xe lắc/xe lăn Kiến Tường cũng có nhiều.
> 
> Thanks.


Nhắm có rẻ ko bác? Giá mắc quá mình mua luôn cái driver 400 đô cho rồi. Mà cái điện áp cao sợ ko áp vô cái motor này được. Motor này có 24v thôi mà

----------


## nhatson

> Driver cho xe máy điện mua ở đâu vậy bác?


xe cộ thì tân thành thẳng tiến, nhưng có lẽ ra đó cụ ko gà được, phải hỗ báo

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> Nhắm có rẻ ko bác? Giá mắc quá mình mua luôn cái driver 400 đô cho rồi. Mà cái điện áp cao sợ ko áp vô cái motor này được. Motor này có 24v thôi mà


Cho xem máy hơi khó kiếm hơn xe đạp điện một chút.
Loại 60V-3kW chừng hơn 2T. Xe máy điện e không thấy cái nào chạy áp thấp hết.
THanks.

----------

Gamo, inhainha

----------


## anhxco

> Có vài xị một em à . Tiền chở về đắt hơn tiền mua . Một cái nặng 7kg. Bác nào định làm driver thì cho mình ké driver nhé. Mình chia lại cho mấy cái motor


Nhờ bác tính giùm xem về đến tay thì tầm nhiêu ạ!?

----------


## inhainha

> Nhờ bác tính giùm xem về đến tay thì tầm nhiêu ạ!?


Giá đang chào hàng là 700k/cái. Nếu mình mua nguyên lô 10 cái thì chắc nó bớt cho chút đỉnh. Nếu đi bằng đường tàu biển thì phí vận chuyển là 1 triệu/4 motor. Thời gian từ lúc hàng chất lên tàu đến khi tới tận tay ở VN là 1 tháng. Mà cái này giá rẻ quá nên mình cũng không định bán kiếm lời, vì chẳng bỏ công. Bác nào xung phong làm được hay kiếm được cái driver thì mình lấy motor ra đổi driver.  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> xe cộ thì tân thành thẳng tiến, nhưng có lẽ ra đó cụ ko gà được, phải hỗ báo


Bác Nhật Sơn có định làm driver này không ? :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store...o_Car_ESC.html
Bộ này đc k bác nhỉ!?

----------

Gamo, inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store...o_Car_ESC.html
> Bộ này đc k bác nhỉ!?


Cái này không thấy nó ghi điện áp nhiêu vậy bác. Xài cái này bỏ cái hall sensor hơi phí nhỉ

----------


## Ga con

> Cái này không thấy nó ghi điện áp nhiêu vậy bác. Xài cái này bỏ cái hall sensor hơi phí nhỉ


Mỗi cell 3.7V, 4-8 cell tương đương 14.4 -28.8V

Thanks.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Mỗi cell 3.7V, 4-8 cell tương đương 14.4 -28.8V
> 
> Thanks.


Nếu cái motor này đi kèm theo cái driver zin của nó thì dùng làm spindle có ngon không bác. Có thể đảm bảo tốc độ ổn định vì mình nghĩ nó hoạt động giống cái servo

----------


## Ga con

> Nếu cái motor này đi kèm theo cái driver zin của nó thì dùng làm spindle có ngon không bác. Có thể đảm bảo tốc độ ổn định vì mình nghĩ nó hoạt động giống cái servo


Sao giống servo được bác, theo em là nó không có encoder.
Bác test chạy thử ở 4000rpm xem nó có êm không. Nếu không êm thì thua AC servo cũ (em e là thế), còn êm thì có thể xài tạm được.
Tiêu chuẩn cho xe cộ bình thường thấp hơn cho máy công cụ vài bậc bác ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## inhainha

> Sao giống servo được bác, theo em là nó không có encoder.
> Bác test chạy thử ở 4000rpm xem nó có êm không. Nếu không êm thì thua AC servo cũ (em e là thế), còn êm thì có thể xài tạm được.
> Tiêu chuẩn cho xe cộ bình thường thấp hơn cho máy công cụ vài bậc bác ạ.
> 
> Thanks.


Mình chưa mua nên chưa có để thử chạy

Nó có hall sensor nên closed-loop speed control được bác à. 

Mà nói mua driver mới là nói cho vui thôi chứ với giá tiền bỏ ra để mua driver thì mình mua bộ ac servo 1.5kw cho lành.

Nói chung thì phải kiếm hoặc chế driver cho nó mới rẻ được chứ chơi biến tần 15hp hay mua driver mới thì cũng không kinh tế rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu cái motor này đi kèm theo cái driver zin của nó thì dùng làm spindle có ngon không bác. Có thể đảm bảo tốc độ ổn định vì mình nghĩ nó hoạt động giống cái servo


cụ định làm con CNC chạy bình acccu ah?

b.r

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> cụ định làm con CNC chạy bình acccu ah?
> 
> b.r


ý tưởng hay đó bác  :Big Grin:  . Vậy là chắc quay về cái xe điện thôi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà tò mò tí, bác inhainha làm gì tại xứ sở Kim Chi?

----------


## inhainha

> Ủa, mà tò mò tí, bác inhainha làm gì tại xứ sở Kim Chi?


Bữa nào rãnh offline mình nói cho nghe  :Big Grin:

----------


## CBNN

Bác mua bộ driver điều khiển cho xe đạp điện cỡ 500k .

----------


## inhainha

> Bác mua bộ driver điều khiển cho xe đạp điện cỡ 500k .


Sợ nó quá áp và không đủ dòng để kéo motor bác à.

----------


## Gamo

> Bữa nào rãnh offline mình nói cho nghe


Hoho, bác về rồi thì cafe

----------


## nhatson

> Sợ nó quá áp và không đủ dòng để kéo motor bác à.


có  hall thì đơn giản , ko hall thì mới phức tạp ợ

như chú này đang được tặng ko hoặc đổi coke

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/30...-loai-lay-coke

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Hồi trước em làm cái driver dùng TB6539, opto cách ly PC924 kích 3 nửa cầu IGBT 150A 600V (2MBI150NC-060) chạy mấy con AC spindle cũng mượt nhưng tốc độ không cao, tầm 5000rpm trở lại. Cái driver còn bỏ bên xưởng, nhưng áp thấp 24V thì bó tay.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, inhainha, nhatson

----------

